# Colored EVA grips



## Finfan (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm building a light spinning rod for my daughter. She has requested Orange foam grips! Does anyone know where these might be available? I have found red, blue, and green, but no orange! I saw Merrick Tackle had some, but they are wholesale only 

Anyone know a source???


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Mudhole


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

check your local tackle shop ; most order from merrick tackle , and most will probably order it for you


----------

